# North Korea "brainwashing" its people to hate US



## jimnyc

As posted on another board, but worth noting here.

"I will kill you like an American Imperialist," is a popular curse in North Korea. The people there are subjected to a barrage of constant anti-US propaganda in an effort to unify the country, often through hate of the outside world, reports Associated Press.

A South Korean fisherman who was kidnapped and spent 20 years in North Korea said, "It's a daily fodder in North Korea. The first thing you hear when you wake up for the day is some form of diatribe against the Americans.'' 

A North Korean who defected in 1994 says, "If you rule a destitute country with a personality cult, you must present the people with something to hate. It's brainwashing.'' 

Not unlike totalitarian dictators of the past who promoted cults of personality North Korea's leader Kim Jong Il, known as "Dear One," reinforces his control through fear and hate.

Like Hitler, Tojo and Mussolini, the original "Axis of Evil," Kim Jung Il uses the requisite scapegoats, mythology, alleged conspiracies, grandiose pretension and xenophobia, to reinforce his rule.

North Korea, frequently described as a "Stalinist state," follows that sorry chapter in Russian history closely too. Stalin was responsible for the deaths of millions of his countrymen and created an aura of almost supernatural power and mystique about him. 

"Stalinism" was by definition personality-driven.

And just like Stalin the "Dear One" largely possesses the minds of his people by controlling all information within his country and virtually any contact with the outside world. Kim Jong Il has carefully crafted a worldview for North Koreans, which effectively excludes any objective accounts of history. 

Hopefully, one day North Korea will follow Russian history one more step and eventually pull down the statues of the Stalinist demigods, who have brought that nation decades of needless misery.

But the pressing question now is what has the rest of the world learned from history about dealing with such tyrants?


----------



## janeeng

Damn Koreans!


----------



## jxxxmy

We have been brainwashed to hate Saddam Hussein!  And love our own country and president.
Everybody is brainwashed.

So what's your point?


----------



## Creek

When is the last time you saw Americans marching down the street burning Iraqi Flags..and N.Koreas?

Any billboards you know of..that have Sadam..or that Korean leaders name on it..that says death to them?..

Heard any news media..that the christain right has declared a holy war on the middle east?...

Any right wing groups in the U.S..that are planning to attack the innocent in other countries?...

We look for reasons,and some can be debated as if that reasoning is just to attack another nation...

If we had a 30% Muslim population here..you can bet your left nut..more brainwashing..and creating a panic..and justifacation would be in play........

North Korea starves it's own people...I don't see China..or Russia helping them...but their downfall is the U.S.?..That's bologna..and you know it........Have your read the N.Korean newspapers?..It's all the U.S's fault..and they want more than food..they want more power in the world......I wish the two Koreas could join eachother..and become one...Only they can save themselves...that's what you should pray for...and having/creating weapons of mass destruction when your people starve to death...is not the answer.........It scares the world..not just the U.S....


----------



## janeeng

Hey jxxxmy, I am not brainwashed, why do you think we all are? just curious.


----------



## Spirit_Soul

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Hey jxxxmy, I am not brainwashed, why do you think we all are? just curious. *



What are we ? Free!!!! 

Free is what we are, to everything, we are free to be brainwashed, free to get the wrong information, free from our minds, free from our thoughts, free from any use of intelligence. 

We are free to hate as we are told, if our government says hate this!- we are free to do so, nothing constrains our thoughts.... ofcourse after all we are free to do whatever the government makes us do. 

We are free to kill thousands of lives through abortions, we are free to be dependent things that wreak our lives like, drugs, alcohol, games etc. 

We are free to destroy millions of lives with out caring for them and we are free to cry for 2 thousand lives that have been given up, 

We are free to let the very basis of our nation's ideals (life, liberty and pursuit of happiness) be thrown into trash.

oh yea we are free alright.


----------



## jimnyc

> Free is what we are, to everything, we are free to be brainwashed, free to get the wrong information, free from our minds, free from our thoughts, free from any use of intelligence.



Free to vote for someone who shares the same beliefs as you. Bitch, bitch, bitch. What have you done to change what you don't like?



> We are free to hate as we are told, if our government says hate this!- we are free to do so, nothing constrains our thoughts.... ofcourse after all we are free to do whatever the government makes us do.



So, what is it that the Government hates, that you don't, and that you are because they *said so*? Do you realize how idiotic this sounds?



> We are free to kill thousands of lives through abortions, we are free to be dependent things that wreak our lives like, drugs, alcohol, games etc.



So now it's the governments fault if someone chooses to do drugs and alcohol? Last I checked drugs were illegal, and alcohol was highly controlled to not be abused. If you abuse either, you are just an idiot!



> We are free to destroy millions of lives with out caring for them and we are free to cry for 2 thousand lives that have been given up,



Yep, thing of beauty, no?



> We are free to let the very basis of our nation's ideals (life, liberty and pursuit of happiness) be thrown into trash.



Are you alive? Are you in prison? Do you have the ability to go out tomorrow in pursuit of your dreams?

These ideals are still very well there. It appears you are just too dense to do anything to achieve them. You sit at home and whine while these things are passing you by in life.

Let me ask you this, are you receiving any type of federal assistance at all with your college education? Don't say no, because we all know you are. You're being given an opportunity to receive a great education so you can go and own a gas station or convenience store. Can you do that elsewhere? And if so, why aren't you?


----------



## Spirit_Soul

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Let me ask you this, are you receiving any type of federal assistance at all with your college education? Don't say no, because we all know you are. You're being given an opportunity to receive a great education so you can go and own a gas station or convenience store. Can you do that elsewhere? And if so, why aren't you? *



I don't receive any federal assistance with my college education.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Spirit_Soul _
> *I don't receive any federal assistance with my college education. *



Regardless, almost every college in the USA has been funded in some way by our government. You are doing something here that isn't likely to happen in *most* other countries. You'll be free to pursue a well paying job afterwards. You'll be free to purchase a house of your very own with that money.

Unless you elect to work for the government, I don't see where your ability to pursue "Life, Liberty & Happiness" has been affected by our government at all.

But feel FREE to continue whining and bitching while you live off the benefits not readily available most other places.


----------



## janeeng

I don't get it, so your saying that if the government tells me to hate, then I have to hate? that's bizarre.  I don't have to hate anybody unless "I" want to.  Free to live, yes, I am free to live.  Would it be better that we live in a country, for instance, like Hussein in power, Where we don't have the freedom to do what we want? if not, either listen or be killed.  Or, maybe we should all be behind a great big wall, where we aren't allowed out, we could just look beyond the wall and wonder about life outside? And talk about free to kill, c'mon, you mean to tell me that other coutries aren't free to kill? please, look at all the terrorists and the other countries, killing on another, or killing because of the hate for our Country, because we are FREE!!! So, the US goes around and just kills innocent people? bullshit! 

There are things in this Country I might not like, like people coming into this Country that have nothing better to bitch and whine and look for a FREE ride.  They come here, and then are given the opportunity to live a good life, free, to make choices, but yet, still bitch about what the military might be doing in other coutries, gotta bitch so much, then freagon leave.  Go live under the power of some asshole that YOU DON'T HAVE A CHOICE! but to listen to, or be killed.  I don't see that here! I am quite happy living here and living the way I deserve to live.  I am not brainwashed by anybody, I choose to believe in what I want to believe in, and that's it.


----------



## Spirit_Soul

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Regardless, almost every college in the USA has been funded in some way by our government. You are doing something here that isn't likely to happen in *most* other countries. You'll be free to pursue a well paying job afterwards. You'll be free to purchase a house of your very own with that money.
> 
> Unless you elect to work for the government, I don't see where your ability to pursue "Life, Liberty & Happiness" has been affected by our government at all.
> 
> But feel FREE to continue whining and bitching while you live off the benefits not readily available most other places. *



I am not talking about my hapiness, I am talking about their happiness... and please don't tell me that their happiness is in bombing innocent people so that they go to "paradise" , that is just bullshit. 

Why do we go and attack these countries and make their people so miserable? for what? aren't there people living in those countries too? Doesn't their happiness count? 

If you say that the reason we are doing it is to free them, then it is wrong. The reason we are doing it is because of propaganda, because of failure to solve this diplomatically, it is us who failed with the U.N. 

The name we had, the pride we had and the respect the other countries had for us is gone and on what? a simple war, when there were people dying just because the country's leader "Thought" that he saw something fishy in there? 

And now we support him, he does not lose any one, no family member is lost, no friend, all he cares about is just sending people to dangerous countries, killing people there, killing our people who are from here, and gaining popularity. 

And many people support this, they think that things are now better in Iraq... when they are actually worse. they think that 300 american lives are just casualties which can be consoled with a few thousand bucks given to his/her family. 

When we fight, we should fight for a just cause, or not fight at all... bush was dumb, he did not listen to any one and went in there.  Killed so many people and makes america look like the villian of the century. 

If this is not throwing the ideals of our country into trash, I do not know what is


----------



## Dan

Look, like it or not, we're all brainwashed slaves, some of us more than others. If you don't believe in brainwashing, walk into an Abercrombie and Fitch and take a look at the jeans. Everyone is covered in dirt, and torn all to crap. And they're all about $50. Two years ago, all the teenagers in America would've rolled their eyes if they saw someone wearing those, but now that people on MTV are wearing them, they're the coolest.

On top of that, let's face it, we're all slaves to the corporate machine. When I try to talk about what I want to do with my life, the questions I get asked always come back to "how are you going to make money?" We have been brainwashed to think that money is the only way to be happy. You should see the looks when I tell people "I don't care about having money as long as I am happy". Someone really needs to pull a Fight Club and just destroy all the credit corporations, set everything back to zero.

I could get into religion, but I don't wanna open that can of worms again.

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with anyone here, you're both right, to an extent.


----------



## jimnyc

Good post, Dan! 

Especially about the jeans! LOL Too F'n funny because it's true!


----------



## Dan

I know, right? It's a shame when the $5 jeans at Goodwill look 100 times better than the $50 jeans at the mall.

I'm also sick of people wearing the John Deere hats (Ashton Kutcher, the biggest retard in the world) to try and look cool.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *I know, right? It's a shame when the $5 jeans at Goodwill look 100 times better than the $50 jeans at the mall.
> 
> I'm also sick of people wearing the John Deere hats (Ashton Kutcher, the biggest retard in the world) to try and look cool. *



Shit, he's banging Demi Moore! I'm getting me a John Deere hat!


----------



## tim_duncan2000

> Why do we go and attack these countries and make their people so miserable?


This might not be the case in other nations, but in Iraq, Saddam had a lot more people killed on purpose than the US did accidentally (unless your counting Republican Guard, Fedayeen, terrorists, and pieces of shit like that).



> The name we had, the pride we had and the respect the other countries had for us is gone and on what? a simple war, when there were people dying just because the country's leader "Thought" that he saw something fishy in there?


Are you being serious here?  There were plenty of countries that didn't and still don't respect the USA even before the war.

Also, plenty of people have talked about how Iraq has had weapons and how Saddam has been deceptive.  Including, gasp, the French.



> The reason we are doing it is because of propaganda, because of failure to solve this diplomatically, it is us who failed with the U.N.


That sounds nice, but it just doesn't always work like that.  Were you complaining about the sanctions?  If not, why not?  That was a "diplomatic" solution, but that resulted in deaths to, so what *specifically* do you propose?



> When we fight, we should fight for a just cause, or not fight at all...


How do you define a "just cause"?  Should we use your definition (whatever it may be)?  If so, why should we use your definition of a just war?  What makes yours any more valid than anyone else's?


----------



## Ike

Some of you Americans are so dumb. I dont even know what to say. 
a) dont compare  a democracy to some theocratic dictatorship. You bloody idiots. Yes, they behave badly...obviously! They're a friggin theocratic dictatorship! North Koreas run by a personality cult and the man with the biggest gun. Of course some north koreans act badly. 

b) Americans have no excuse. Nor do any democratic countries. Its like comparing Oranges to Jelly. 

c) Dumb comments like " I hate those Koreans!" arent even funny!
Goddamn, get creative. You think thats worth posting?? That you hate Koreans? " Or "damn those koreans!" You think thats clever? Thats retarded. Add something new to the debate, or shut up!

Regards,
the great Canadian.


----------



## 5stringJeff

> _Originally posted by Ike _
> c) Dumb comments like " I hate those Koreans!" arent even funny!
> Goddamn, get creative. You think thats worth posting?? That you hate Koreans? " Or "damn those koreans!" You think thats clever? Thats retarded. Add something new to the debate, or shut up!
> 
> Regards,
> the great Canadian.



Considering that you titled your post "Dumb Americans," I'd call this a case of the pot caling the kettle black.


----------



## willinator

doesn't canada have all of the values mentioned, + free health care?


----------



## nbdysfu

_originally posted by gop_jeff_
Considering that you titled your post "Dumb Americans," I'd call this a case of the pot caling the kettle black.
_________________ _________________

 He's not a United Statesian jeff.  But welcome to the board Ike.


----------



## 5.10 leader

Maybe the Northe Koreans are being brainwashed to produce an antipathy towards the US but what's new, this kind of thing has been going on throughout time. Not long ago Iranians were the same, before that Cambodians, the list is endless.

Britain has been the victim of similar vitriol in the past (now quite distant); it's all just part of being a world power.

Wait until North Korea becomes a "free" country, which will, I think, happen eventually, and then be amazed at the change in attitude when they need inward investment from the US and other western countries.


----------



## Annie

Duh, that's the ticket, those that agree with US, whether from US, Canada, Euro, are brainwashed, or better yet, their post are chosen for editing.


----------



## Annie

http://www.strategypage.com/onpoint/articles/2004122.asp

"Meanwhile, back in North Korea..." 
by Austin Bay
January 22, 2004
Discussion Board on this On Point topic 
Saddam Husseins regime thrived on the UNs corrupted Oil For Food program. A tour of Saddams Baghdad digs led former CENTCOM commander General Tommy Franks to quip the scam amounted to little more than "oil for palaces." The UN hasnt begun to account for the stolen billions pumped into Baathist bank accounts and the toney coffers of European luxury goods suppliers. Oil For Food kept Saddam and his killers living like Hollywood stars while Shia children starved. 

A similar evil game of elite ritz amidst mass starvation continues in east Asia, except a wag might call North Koreas shakedown "Food For Fallout." While Kim Jong Ils strange little Stalinist clique trumpets the development of nuclear weapons, 2.7 million of its citizens face imminent starvation. Last week the World Food Program cut food aid to North Korea because of a lack of foreign donations. 

The second round of multi-lateral "six-nation" negotiations intended to remove North Koreas nuclear fangs as well as resolve what is the worlds worst humanitarian crisis begins next month. North Korea, China, South Korea, Japan, Russia and the US are engaged in an dangerous diplomatic waltz. The only certainties surrounding the negotiations are Japanese and South Korean fear, increasing Chinese and American frustration, and North Korean brinkmanship. 

North Koreas stone-broke police state is a sad reminder of the Soviet Unions Cold War legacy of guns, guns, and more guns but damn little butter. In the early 1980s the USSR attempted nuclear blackmail in Europe by deploying mobile ballistic missiles. The goal was to crack NATO. The political blackmail bid failed when the Reagan Administration countered by deploying American theater ballistic and cruise missiles to Europe. NATO didnt crack and the Cold Wars endgame began in earnest. The failure of the Soviet hardliners bullyboy strategy gave modernizers (like Mikhail Gorbachev) a chance. Their glasnost and perestroika policies recognized Communisms grotesque failure to provide butter. They couldnt reform Communism or save the USSR. However, the 

Cold War ended with a whimper, not a nuclear bang. South Korea had hoped for a similar break in the North Korean regime, but if theres a modernizer in Pyongyang hes in prison or awaiting execution. Kim Jong-Il is running an extortion racket. His North Korean totalitarian police state is a totalitarian crime state. Various criminal enterprises insure its Communist elites have plenty to eat. In 2003, Australia seized a North Korean freighter packed with heroin. The ship sported expanded fuel tanks for long-distance operations. The bust proved smuggling smack is a North Korean state policy, providing cash for Kims caviar. 

Nuclear weapons, of course, are Kims big stick. The scam goes like this: Pay us off and we won't make bombs. That was the deal Pyongyang offered the Clinton administration in 1994. The United States hoped that meeting North Korea's basic energy and food requirements would ultimately reduce belligerency. However, North Korea made bombs anyway. North Korea calls its latest negotiating gambit "the order of simultaneous action." Pyongyang will "renounce nuclear intentions" if Washington resumes food aid. The US must also provide "written security assurances." This is still "pay us, then we behave." 

The schticks no longer working quite as slick as it once did. Saddams collapse is one reason post 9/11 America is in the regime change business. That fact certainly spurred Libyas recent nuclear fold. Stories circulate that Kim Jong-Il believes missile-armed American Predator unmanned aerial vehicles are stalking him. 

If Kim casts a wary eye to the sky that may promote flexibility, as the diplomats say. 

There are other pressures. North Korea once served Chinese and Russian purposes, providing a saber-rattler to shake the US and Japan. Times have changed. Russia and China have extensive trade relations with Japan and South Korea. A Chinese Army now sits on the Korean border, tasked with stopping the refugees fleeing Kim. Japanese fear is producing changes in Japanese military doctrine. Japan is deploying troops in Iraq. Its another sign of Japanese defense muscle-flexing. No one in Asia wants a militarily resurgent Japan, particularly China. 

The six-way waltz is becoming a five-man conga line with North Korea dancing and starving alone. 

To find out more about Austin Bay and read features by other Creators Syndicate writers and cartoonists, visit the Creators Syndicate Web page at www.creators.com.

COPYRIGHT 2001 - 2003 CREATORS SYNDICATE, INC.


----------



## wonderwench

> _Originally posted by Spirit_Soul _
> *I don't receive any federal assistance with my college education. *




All college educations are federally subsidized, if the institution accepts any government grants.


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Ike _
> *Some of you Americans are so dumb. I dont even know what to say.
> a) dont compare  a democracy to some theocratic dictatorship. You bloody idiots. Yes, they behave badly...obviously! They're a friggin theocratic dictatorship! North Koreas run by a personality cult and the man with the biggest gun. Of course some north koreans act badly.
> 
> Uuuuhhh....which theocracy would that be....communism? The Bad Hair Society *


----------



## AtlantaWalter

What amazes me is the fact that we continue to send foreign aid to a country that would cut our throats in a minute had they the chance.  When will people realize that "humanitarianism" and "political correctness" does NOT mean feeding/clothing/and keeping our enemies warm!!!

Why do we continue to pour money, hard-earned tax dollars, into the pocketbooks of the enemy to save his people when he himself doesn't care if they survive or not?

With Carl Limbacher and NewsMax.com Staff 
For the story behind the story...  


Thursday, Oct. 17, 2002 8:09 a.m. EDT

Clinton Bankrolled North Korea's Nuke Program

In what now looks like one of the worst foreign policy blunders of the postwar era in light of North Korea's acknowledgement yesterday that it's working to develop nuclear weapons, the Clinton administration poured billions of dollars in foreign aid into the rogue state throughout the 1990s - and earmarked a substantial portion of that aid for North Korea's nuclear energy program.

As NewsMax.com reported in February:

A country designated by President Bush as part of the "axis of evil" received more foreign aid during President Clinton's two terms than any other country in the Asia-Pacific region, a congressional study concluded two years ago.

House Republican Policy Committee Chairman Christopher Cox, R-Calif., said the study conducted by his panel found that under the Clinton administration, North Korea became the "largest recipient of U.S. foreign aid in the Asia-Pacific region," according to the committee's report as quoted by CNSNews.com.


----------



## Said1

The article, as do most, does not mention what sort of aid N.Korea was given. Most aid is tied - meaning it is not a pile of cash given out of the kindess of a nations heart. Aid is a nice sounding concept, but in most cases it's like lending someone $20.00 to shop at your store. Not only to they give you their business, the money has to be paid back with interest. Considering the relationship with the USA and N. Korea, most of the conditions were probably not met, also meaning that N. Korea probably did not recieve all the money promised to them. I know the relationship between countries is much more complicated, but it is possible that one of the conditions may have been to ease up on the propoaganda??


----------

